

Ask HN: Is a SQL Library Application a useful idea ? - samh

Hi,<p>Summary : would a SQL library application, that gave a central place for teams to store
standardize and share SQL be useful ?<p>I'm considering creating a SQL library application for windows.<p>It will either be a stand alone app or an Excel Add-In.<p>At this point I'm thinking<p>Features :<p>- You can add in SQL statements (probably pasted from your SQL client)
 - Categorize Statements
 - Apply a configurable format (indenting etc) to each statement
 - Associate a description with each statement<p>Would this be useful ?<p>Cheers
======
michael_dorfman
What is SQL specific about your idea? Wouldn't it work just as well for any
type of code snippets?

And, wouldn't most developers want their code-snippet add-in to be integrated
into their IDE?

~~~
samh
A good point.

SQL is more likely to be used in different applications than code in an
organisation I would say. So there is more use to an independant library
location.

Also code is usually in the context of a project / application where are SQL
statements often exist in isolation. I think most code snippets exist as part
of a code base, but SQL statements often do a single job.

That's what I'm thinking anyway. Not too sure. I guess I shall note you as
someone who doesn't see the value.

Good feedback to have.

